

Export your bookmarks from delicious - vladocar
https://secure.delicious.com/settings/bookmarks/export

======
bravura
Honestly, this data should be free, and available to researchers who work on
social tagging.

You should contribute your bookmarks to a public data set.
<http://bulk.archive.org> has offered to host such data sets. Someone should
build a webservice that allows you to easily share your delicious tags. If no
one steps up, you can simply email me your export (turian at gmail), and I'll
package up whatever I receive.

Here is a delicious data set, for those who are interested:
<http://arvindn.livejournal.com/116137.html>

I have some other social tagging datasets in my file. Let me know if you'd
like me to dig them up.

------
billpaetzke
Any suggestions on where to take my bookmarks? I used delicious a lot.

~~~
meattle
Pinboard.in seems clean and simple.

~~~
rodh257
For anyone else like me who was wondering I had a couple of questions which
I've found the answer to:

1\. Is there a chrome addin?
[https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/lclbbneapfiaihig...](https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/lclbbneapfiaihigbkalcoophalpbapl)
2\. Is there an android browser plugin?
[http://thenextweb.com/apps/2010/08/25/pinboard-for-
android-a...](http://thenextweb.com/apps/2010/08/25/pinboard-for-android-
archive-with-the-power-of-a-robot/)

both of those are vital to me, looks like Pinboard has them so perhaps I'll
pay the signup fee..

------
ghostDancer
First export your bookmarks, just in case: curl -k --user user:passwd -o
backup.xml -O '<https://api.del.icio.us/v1/posts/all>

Second Find a new home.

I'm using now Diigo but better look around to see which one of the different
services suits you.

~~~
revicon
I wrote a quick webapp to export them for you if someone is command-line
skittish...

<http://mattcrampton.com/delicious>

~~~
AlecSchueler
Or visit <https://user:pass@api.del.icio.us/v1/posts/all>

------
meattle
Really sad to see Delicious go. One of my most used services :(

See <http://www.shareaholic.com/services> for a list of over 50 bookmarking
services.

------
AdamGibbins
Anyone worked out how to import delicious to Firefox yet, with tags and all?
If you import the HTML they give you it doesn't import tags so I have a huge
bunch of untagged bookmarks :(

------
unicornporn
Funny thing. I did this minutes ago. The resulting html file was 5.5 MB. I
guess that tells how much I've actually used Delicious. Sad to see it go...

